
Netflix: Earnings Will Take A Hit Next Quarter And Dip Into The Red In Q1 - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/24/netflix-shareholder-whopper-earnings-will-take-a-hit-next-quarter-and-dip-into-the-red-in-q1/
======
aaronbrethorst
NFLX is down almost 27% as I write this in after hours trading. Ouch.

